# Anybody have a copy of the original alpine 6012EX sub box specs.



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, I am looking for the original sub box specs or a copy of them for the Alpine 6012EX subwoofers. My computer crashed and I lost my copy of them.Any help in finding another copy of them would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mhanna666 (Feb 22, 2011)

These specs are form the product technical guide 4.0
I am the national 12 volt tech support for Gentec international, canadian distributor of alpine. Hope this helps.


sens 92db
fs 44hz
vas 2.1 cu/ft
mecanical q 11.8
qes 0.429
qts 0.421
driver physical volume 0.13 cu/ft
depth 4 1/16"
cut out 10 13/16

sealed boxes

2.1 cu/ft qtc of 0.577

1 cu/ft qtc of 0.707

0.4 cu/ft qtc of 1.00

recomended dacron fill
ported

2.4 cu/ft
4" port 7 7/8 long

1/2" of dacron on walls of enclosure.


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

As the alpine specialist , which of the sub box specs would make this subwoofer sound its very best. Do you have what the box would be in length, width and height in inches.That will make it a lot easier for me. Thanks Carey


----------



## mhanna666 (Feb 22, 2011)

:2thumbsup:Use the 1 cu/ft box sealed. Nice linear response. outside dimensions 13.5x13.5x13.5 and stuff with dacron just under 1/2 of interior, you can adjust amount to suit response from the sub and transfer function of car.


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, When you say stuff the box with half of it with dacron material,You literally mean to pack one full half solid of one side of the box with it.Is there a reason to why only one side of the box,usually I would have thought to put a little dacron around all the outsides of the box.,but I have never built a box before so I just wanted to confirm exactly what you want for the maximum sound quality out of the quality oldshool alpine 6012ex subwoofers. I plan on using two of these subwoofers,so would I just double the specs that you gave me.Or is it better to make two separate boxes and put them side by side.Any personal listening experience with these subwoofers. Thanks for all you help so far


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, Can you please confirm my question about the fill material Mr alpine.Thanks


----------

